# No signal on display of retrofitted NBT EVO after VO coding



## dee_0005 (Jul 28, 2016)

jackylooo said:


> Yes, your approach is correct! But use your own VIN , not donors Vin, and only change build date and car model in FA, add 609, 6NR,6NS in VO, that's about it!


Where would I change the car model in the FA? Is it Entwicklungsbaureihe= or Typschlüssel=


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Typschlüssel


----------



## dee_0005 (Jul 28, 2016)

Well I tried injecting a cafd like you explained once I got the FA setup. I ended up with errors and coding was not successful. 

Do i have to update anything else?


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

What error you got?


----------



## dee_0005 (Jul 28, 2016)

jackylooo said:


> What error you got?


Caf's suchen
Tal wird generiert
Abarbeitung wird gestartet

TAL execution started.
VCM Update: VCM-Update is deactivated. VCM will not be updated. [C197]
ExecutionID=2016/08/14-21:17:12.059
[] prepareTALExecution started
[] prepareTALExecution finished
[] prepareVehicleForCoding started
[] prepareVehicleForCoding finished
[HU_NBT2 - 63] prepareECUforCoding started
[HU_NBT2 - 63] prepareECUforCoding finished
[HU_NBT2 - 63] authenticateECUforCoding started
[HU_NBT2 - 63] authenticateECUforCoding finished
[HU_NBT2 - 63 - cafd_00001ef6-006_013_014] Transaction type: cdDeploy; Message: TA started
MCDDiagService<id=62649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.MCD3_PerformECUCoding, service=WDBI_PLAIN - WriteDataByIdentifier with unlimited Data-ID (plain hex value), description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=HU_NBT2_63_ETHERNET>
[HU_NBT2 - 63 - cafd_00001ef6-006_013_014] Transaction type: cdDeploy; Message: TA finished
[HU_NBT2 - 63] There was an error during TAL execution, please check the log files.
[HU_NBT2 - 63] - [Exception - HU_NBT2 - 63] job failed with negative response error: 
code: service returned global negative response
description: Service WDBI_PLAIN returned a negative response with response code requestOutOfRange; ECU: HU_NBT2_63_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR

[HU_NBT2 - 63] finalizeECUCoding started
[HU_NBT2 - 63] finalizeECUCoding finished
[] There was an error, please check the log files.
[] - [Exception - HU_NBT2 - 63] job failed with negative response error: 
code: service returned global negative response
description: Service WDBI_PLAIN returned a negative response with response code requestOutOfRange; ECU: HU_NBT2_63_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR

[] finalizeVehicleCoding started
[] finalizeVehicleCoding finished
[] finalizeTALExecution started
[] finalizeTALExecution finished
TAL execution finished
TAL-Execution finished with status: "FinishedWithError". [C207]
TAL execution finished. Duration: "17s". [C206]
Abarbeitung beendet

Transaktions-Report: Aktion: Codieren

HU_NBT2 [63]
cdDeploy FinishedWithError
cafd_00001ef6-006_013_014 FinishedWithError


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Do you have backed up the original CAFD before the problem occurred?


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

requestOutOfRange error normally indicated some parameters loaded in CAFD were not supported / not exist in current ECU load. You may need full flash it to overcome the problem.


----------



## dee_0005 (Jul 28, 2016)

I do not unfortunately have a back up :banghead:

How would I go about doing a full flash of the ECU. I do have Psdzdata 59.2 full to do the flash but have no idea how to go about it. 

Thank you jackylooo for all your help so far. I know it is time out of your day so thank you very much


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

What car was the donor car? Maybe you need use the car type that is F30 and came with NBT EVO, not just the original donors car type.


----------



## dee_0005 (Jul 28, 2016)

jackylooo said:


> What car was the donor car? Maybe you need use the car type that is F30 and came with NBT EVO, not just the original donors car type.


The donor car was an 2015 F31 (318D).


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

The fail message showed it was dead at the time it tried to write the VIN back to ECU, maybe you can try the same method with donors VIN and see how it goes.

MCDDiagService<id=62649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.MCD3_PerformECUCoding, service=WDBI_PLAIN - WriteDataByIdentifier with unlimited Data-ID (plain hex value), description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=HU_NBT2_63_ETHERNET>


----------



## dee_0005 (Jul 28, 2016)

jackylooo said:


> The fail message showed it was dead at the time it tried to write the VIN back to ECU, maybe you can try the same method with donors VIN and see how it goes.
> 
> MCDDiagService<id=62649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.MCD3_PerformECUCoding, service=WDBI_PLAIN - WriteDataByIdentifier with unlimited Data-ID (plain hex value), description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=HU_NBT2_63_ETHERNET>


I changed the vin on the FA to the donor vin and it failed again.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

In another threat someone said it were recovered from code default value, try it at your own risk.
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9507638


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

A WDBI_PLAIN error (WriteDataByIdentifier) is often a VO related error. Could be that you have some SAs in your VO (or some other things) which couldn't fit with a NBTevo.

CU Oliver


----------



## dee_0005 (Jul 28, 2016)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> A WDBI_PLAIN error (WriteDataByIdentifier) is often a VO related error. Could be that you have some SAs in your VO (or some other things) which couldn't fit with a NBTevo.
> 
> CU Oliver


Hello milkyway!

What are SAs in VO?


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Like 609 , 6NS, that's the SA we talked about!
In a FA, it were came with many SA code and some might cause conflict with build date car model...etc


----------



## dee_0005 (Jul 28, 2016)

Ok got it.

I will give that a shot.

Thank you


----------



## dee_0005 (Jul 28, 2016)

Would the best way to go about it is to start with 609 only and add on from there?

Thanks again for all the help


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

You can compare your SA list with donors SA, tweak from there...


----------



## dee_0005 (Jul 28, 2016)

Tried modifying my SAs to VO code unit with no luck. I even tried deleting all SAs except for 609 and 853 (Navigation and Language version English) this is the error message

Caf's suchen
Tal wird generiert
Abarbeitung wird gestartet

TAL execution started.
VCM Update: VCM-Update is deactivated. VCM will not be updated. [C197]
ExecutionID=2016/08/15-11:46:22.778
[] prepareTALExecution started
[] prepareTALExecution finished
[] prepareVehicleForCoding started
[] prepareVehicleForCoding finished
[HU_NBT2 - 63] prepareECUforCoding started
[HU_NBT2 - 63] prepareECUforCoding finished
[HU_NBT2 - 63] authenticateECUforCoding started
[HU_NBT2 - 63] authenticateECUforCoding finished
[HU_NBT2 - 63 - cafd_00001ef6-006_013_014] Transaction type: cdDeploy; Message: TA started
MCDDiagService<id=62649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.MCD3_PerformECUCoding, service=WDBI_PLAIN - WriteDataByIdentifier with unlimited Data-ID (plain hex value), description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=HU_NBT2_63_ETHERNET>
[HU_NBT2 - 63 - cafd_00001ef6-006_013_014] Transaction type: cdDeploy; Message: TA finished
[HU_NBT2 - 63] There was an error during TAL execution, please check the log files.
[HU_NBT2 - 63] - [Exception - HU_NBT2 - 63] job failed with negative response error: 
code: service returned global negative response
description: Service WDBI_PLAIN returned a negative response with response code requestOutOfRange; ECU: HU_NBT2_63_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR

[HU_NBT2 - 63] finalizeECUCoding started
[HU_NBT2 - 63] finalizeECUCoding finished
[] There was an error, please check the log files.
[] - [Exception - HU_NBT2 - 63] job failed with negative response error: 
code: service returned global negative response
description: Service WDBI_PLAIN returned a negative response with response code requestOutOfRange; ECU: HU_NBT2_63_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR

[] finalizeVehicleCoding started
[] finalizeVehicleCoding finished
[] finalizeTALExecution started
[] finalizeTALExecution finished
TAL execution finished
TAL-Execution finished with status: "FinishedWithError". [C207]
TAL execution finished. Duration: "15s". [C206]
Abarbeitung beendet
Transaktions-Report: Aktion: Codieren

HU_NBT2 [63]
cdDeploy FinishedWithError
cafd_00001ef6-006_013_014 FinishedWithError


----------

